# Got me a buck



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I nailed this old boy at 18 yards tonight. He would have abeen an 11 pointer but one g2 is snapped off, one brow tine is broken and he had a forked brow tine that both tines were snapped off almost at the base.

Got one more tag saved hopefully for a giant!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats their Paul,he looks very nice!!!:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one :thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb: Paul


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Beautiful buck indeed :thumb:


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great deer Paul!!
Certainly a lot of character, is he going on the wall?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

sweet buck!! hope to have some luck of my own soon.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Good Buck! COngrads!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats.:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice buck

Andy
:darkbeer:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

oooo he's a good one! been through a few fights, any other scars on him?


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice Paul... Congrats again. So cool about havin his hiny tenderized.
I've got a 3d deer in my back yard and about a month ago it ripped up from it's mounts and smashed on the ground. He had several antler scars. I guess the real deer was running with a few cylinders missing. Pretty cool though. See ya soon L:thumbs_up


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

cc46, his right hind end was tenderized by another buck. I found four puncture wounds on him. I have never seen this deer beofre or caught himon one of my trail cams so suspect he mighta got pushed out of an area by a bigger boy. Be nice to find out who did it and hang himin the tree


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Nice one*

Good buck Paul, way to go.

Rob


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congrats


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Congrats*

Nice buck there Dirt Bag!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

you know DsrtRat, I've seen it with a dominate bull moose who for years turned away all others, but then later, this time to fail at the strenght of a young bull...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

you got number 2 there, no doubt...


----------



## camo 800 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

cc46, I am pretty sure I have number 2 or possibly this guy is number 3 as I have 2 bucks that are much bigger than him on my cameras.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> cc46, I am pretty sure I have number 2 or possibly this guy is number 3 as I have 2 bucks that are much bigger than him on my cameras.


Lets see the pics.


----------

